# A Slick One



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a type of chisel, not really talked about much. I've always been a garage sale and flea market junkie. In my early days power tools were not always in the budget. There were always procedures that required handwork. Most of the time the sellers had a table full and just called 'em all chisels. This one is called a "slick". It's primarily used by timber framers and boat builders. I find it useful in paring wide surfaces. They are in a variety of widths, some up to 3-4", and some 14"-16" or longer. They are not made to smack, but to "pare" with.
.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I want one. I could use one more than I think and have been looking. Thought about buying one new just haven't done it yet.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep you probably would use it more than you think Dave. They are indespensible for large tenons and the like. Large surfaces that need a bunch of wood sliced off quick. 

But you can use it for finish work on big tenons. I have pared down tenons with this one that need little to no work with the block plane afterward.









A good crook is crucial to allow the proper angle of attack ....









Mine was born sometime around 1850ish according to the collector who sold it to me. It is barely visibly stamped in old single-die letters "J. SNYDER" all caps. there is another stamping that is illegible but probably the date or city according to the collector. But I use mine. To heck with putting it on a shelf!:no: 

The wood handle which is not the original, comes out for ease of transport. At 3 feet long and 5 pounds and 8 ounces it is not your average "chisel". Notice the strip of leather that acts as a "wedge" to hold it fast. The handle will insert one exact way with no room for error.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> The wood handle which is not the original, comes out for ease of transport. At 3 feet long and 5 pounds and 8 ounces it is not your average "chisel".



How did you happen on that mutha? It needs its own toolbox. Great tool, I'm jealous. All mine are flea market and garage finds. I always look out for the unique. And yes, I use all of them. Remember, if it's wider than 2", the word to describe it is "slick".:smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep it certainly is a slick allright I was using "chisel" with a wink.

When I decided to take up TFing I wanted old tools not new ones. I happened along a guy who buys old TFing tools in the New England area and refurbishes them.

Other chisels I bought were 3/4", 1 1/2", 2", a 3/4" corner chisel and this 3" slick. They are all old and in excellent condition.

If you want his contact info let me know.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Yep it certainly is a slick allright I was using "chisel" with a wink.



OK. For you T-framers, another one I have and use is a "bruzz". Know what that is?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have seen a refernce in one of my TF books spelling it as a "bruzze" but it did not have a picture so I have never actually seen one. Have you got one?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I have seen a refernce in one of my TF books spelling it as a "bruzze" but it did not have a picture so I have never actually seen one. Have you got one?



This pic is from the Woodcraft site as they are better photographers than me. The "bruzz's are corner chisels. The small "bruzz" on the left (*A*) is a cabinetmakers chisel. It's got 3/8" legs and is 10 1/4" long. The larger "bruzz" (*B)* is a TF'ers, and it's a 1" corner chisel, 18 1/2" long. I've got both of these, and I use them fairly often. 
.








.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Still looking for a slick of my own, used one at work for years restoring old timber frames. They are hard to find, have only seen one but the seller thought it was his first born child:laughing: :furious: .

PS cabinetman where are you in So FL? Your hobbies are the same as my


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> Still looking for a slick of my own, used one at work for years restoring old timber frames. They are hard to find, have only seen one but the seller thought it was his first born child:laughing: :furious: .
> 
> PS cabinetman where are you in So FL? Your hobbies are the same as my



I've met sellers that thought they were worth all of their born, and would throw in their wife. I've been more lucky with garage sales than flea markets. I've never bought a slick or bruzz new. Some slicks can go way over $100. Sales like estate, or "clean ups" where the sellers are sellers are in their 80's or 90's lamenting on their dear lost hubby or brother that tinkered in the garage. The hard core guy that has used one of these jewels for a living, probably will never sell them.

You gotta be persistent in your search, and pay attention to what's on the table. I've seen boxes under tables full of old tools that went for peanuts, whereas if you knew what was in there and priced out each piece, it would be a different story. Do I feel guilty about their ignorance...not one bit. One of my carving sets was a canvas roll up set of socketed tools that I got for $10. They were hardly used and all had factory edges. It was worth at least $125-$150 minimum. I could hardly contain myself when I saw the little white stick on tag. Moments like that you have no desire to try to negotiate a lower price. It's like that saying, that moment priceless...for anything else there's Master Card.

As for where I am...if you're the enemy, you'll never find me. But, for everyone else, I'm on the East coast near Ft. Lauderdale. My hobbies are sort of dwindling down. Not too much time or money to spend on frivolous things anymore. I haven't been to the range in a couple of years. Believe it or not, my work has become more enjoyable since I've gotten to the point of being very selective in what I do and what I charge. So, you might say my early years were a struggle with getting the work and figuring out how to do it, and my later years are more enjoyable with most of the stresses out of the equation.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

I look in the same places just have not found the right one yet. Picked up 3 old planes at a 8 stall flee market at a cross roads I was driving by 4 months ago for $25, all whole and just need tuning/claening. Moved here 3 1/2 years ago and have not made it to a range in FL yet take a few guns when I go to SC for holidays still but thats it. Was riding 20 miles a morning till a split with my brothernlaw during the slow down begaining of the year and went on my own. Poor bikes been sitting ever since. I know I had just started to get comfy in SC with 13 years a historic restoration, I could build any thing and had a good line of side job cleints. Had to move here for more money, I miss a steady 40 hr, no stress, and the heated 1600 sf shop under my old home:icon_cry: . Here I'm cramed in a two car garage.


----------



## dwak (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to buy my Japanese slicks from the Lee Valley Tool company in Canada but they've discontinued to supply and won't give me their source. Anybody know of suppliers of these big superfine paring chisels? I use them for fine work in log and timberframe homes.

Thanks,
dwak
Timbercroft


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I buy most of my Japanese tools from TheJapanWoodworker. Since I already have a slick I have never searched to see if they sell one but I think I have seen them in the catalogue I get every month or three I from them.


----------



## dwak (Oct 17, 2007)

Perfect.

Thanks TT,
dwak


----------

